# Where to get decent deals on Colnagos?



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I am thinking about getting an Extreme Power or EPS. I have heard "Maestro" mentioned a few times. Anyplace in the states that you have received a fair deal and good service from?


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

Slane Cycles in Ireland offers Colnagos at good prices.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Please, go and support a grey market dealer - not authorized Colnago shop. As we see it, nothing wrong in supporting your LBS, especially with the new Colnago prices; not to mention that you have a 100% warranty and crash replacement policy to help you. Colnago America.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I would love to support a local shop...if I had one. The only shop around me carries recumbents and roadmasters. I would much prefer to keep my $ at a semi local dealer, hence the reason for my question. 

Seperate subject (kind of), I am really surprised that in these current slow economic times I have trouble getting folks in the retail side to return emails. I am bouncing between a Peg and a Colnago. I found a Peg that is my size that I am interested in and can't get a response to include pics and a price. The Colnago dealer that I found online has not returned an email inquiry as to what they have in stock, size and price. Weird.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

gearguywb said:


> I would love to support a local shop...if I had one. The only shop around me carries recumbents and roadmasters. I would much prefer to keep my $ at a semi local dealer, hence the reason for my question.
> 
> Seperate subject (kind of), I am really surprised that in these current slow economic times I have trouble getting folks in the retail side to return emails. I am bouncing between a Peg and a Colnago. *I found a Peg that is my size that I am interested in and can't get a response to include pics and a price. * The Colnago dealer that I found online has not returned an email inquiry as to what they have in stock, size and price. Weird.



Why don't you call them.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

R&A in NY and Wrench Science are both Authorized and Official Colnago Dealers - they are also allowed to sell on the internet - please give those guys a call they have an impressive inventory. R&A has the EPS in the Mapei paint scheme as the only one in the world, talk to Phil or Al. At Wrench Science talk to Tim Medina, an expert there. Thank you for supporting the Official Colnago Dealer network. Colnago America.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Colnago America said:


> Please, go and support a grey market dealer - not authorized Colnago shop. As we see it, nothing wrong in supporting your LBS, especially with the new Colnago prices; not to mention that you have a 100% warranty and crash replacement policy to help you. Colnago America.


Posting snarky responses to someone inquiring about purchasing your product is a curious way to represent your brand....assuming this really is a representative of Colnago America posting these responses.

Sales channel management and price control is challenging for anyone who operates with a dealer network as well as online retailing but don't knock someone who is simply looking for the best price available using the internet.....it's a reality, and as a Colnago owner I'm a little disappointed you spend time engaging in this behavior instead of thinking about how to leverage the internet to expand your brand/sales.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Dont forget Pista Palace. They have a large inventory of Colnago as well.
http://www.pistapalace.com/store.html


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Posting snarky responses to someone inquiring about purchasing your product is a curious way to represent your brand....assuming this really is a representative of Colnago America posting these responses.
> 
> Sales channel management and price control is challenging for anyone who operates with a dealer network as well as online retailing but don't knock someone who is simply looking for the best price available using the internet.....it's a reality, and as a Colnago owner I'm a little disappointed you spend time engaging in this behavior instead of thinking about how to leverage the internet to expand your brand/sales.


Maybe if Colnago wouldn't try to bend over the N American market when Europe gets them so much cheaper this wouldn't be an issue?

//bought my MXL locally and paid way too much, but still love it.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

I bought my C-50 four years ago from Al at R&A over the phone. He was great to work with and was very aggressive when competing on price. I live near Chicagoland Bicycle who also sells nags. I got my fitting done by them and with tax they couldn’t come close to what Al offered. All in all the cost was about $300 more than Maestro and I kept the money in the USA. Wrench Science did quote me the lowest price overall but they only had the Rabobank color scheme available in my size. One more thing, R&A did a great job building my bike.

I have been looking at the new eps and trust me, I am getting prices from everyone included offshore dealers. The Internet has shrunk our world to your very own desktop.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

The prices are basically the same or even cheaper here in the US - but then you have to add the shipping cost, we do fly in the frames/complete bikes on a weekly basis and the currency exchange - things that we can not control, unfortunatelly. We have chosen to air freight the frames in, to considerably improve delivery, service to our customers (Dealers and consumers) - it is our hope and goal that this will keep all business with the LBS - authorized Colnago Dealer. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

gearguywb said:


> I am thinking about getting an Extreme Power or EPS. I have heard "Maestro" mentioned a few times. Anyplace in the states that you have received a fair deal and good service from?


I was going to suggest Bellatisport, where I bought both my Cristallo and C50, but looking at his current price on a C50 he is only $400 cheaper than Wrench Science, and that is before adding $100 for shipping. For $300, I would probably stay in the US.

Now, looking at Maestro's website, the difference in price in almost $1,300 before shipping. Take into account that an American internet retailer will also have to charge for shipping and the savings is somewhere around $1,200 from Maestro.

I am slightly disappointed that Bellatisport is charging what he is now for these frames. Such is life I guess.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

gearguywb said:


> I would love to support a local shop...if I had one. The only shop around me carries recumbents and roadmasters. I would much prefer to keep my $ at a semi local dealer, hence the reason for my question.
> 
> Seperate subject (kind of), I am really surprised that in these current slow economic times I have trouble getting folks in the retail side to return emails. I am bouncing between a Peg and a Colnago. I found a Peg that is my size that I am interested in and can't get a response to include pics and a price. The Colnago dealer that I found online has not returned an email inquiry as to what they have in stock, size and price. Weird.


I am having the same issue with a retailer from Italy. I am trying to buy some carbon components that are hand made in Italy from him (e.g., WR Compositi bars, stem, hub, skewers, Tiso upgrade bolt kits, and a pair of Montalbetti Focus red tubular rims) which total over $1,000, and getting this order filled is like pulling teeth. I placed the order back on April 24th and this guy takes a week to respond to e-mails. I am seriously debating scratching the entire order, but I really want the Montalbetti rims. The dealer list in Italy for the rims is extremely long, but I cannot find them for sale anywhere on the internet. Personally, I think that a lot of Italian made components from boutique shops are only sold in Italy. It makes me want to move to Italy and set up an internet shop, or import them to the US and sell them myself over the internet. I'm going to wait another week and then cancel my order and settle for a Taiwan made Cinelli bar and stem and the set of Eurus tubulars I already have.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*R&A cycles*



Colnago America said:


> R&A in NY and Wrench Science are both Authorized and Official Colnago Dealers - they are also allowed to sell on the internet - please give those guys a call they have an impressive inventory. R&A has the EPS in the Mapei paint scheme as the only one in the world, talk to Phil or Al. At Wrench Science talk to Tim Medina, an expert there. Thank you for supporting the Official Colnago Dealer network. Colnago America.



Perhaps you should the reviews posted by folks that either bought bikes from R&A or made inquiries about bikes and servicing. The reviews are less than mediocre.


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

If in the U.S. 

Colorado Cyclist has the Extreme Power for $ 2499.00 
Helen's Cycles have the 2008 C50 for $ 2999.00

Just hope they have your size and color available.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Maestro is a good choice because Mike has been in the Italian frame bussiness for a long time, is very experienced with fitting Colnagos and is simply, a very nice Man.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*New Colnago America*

you all need to give the new Colnago America a shot. After meeting them in San Diego for the Granfondo, I was looking for a new frame and Ernesto and his lead guy had a frame for me in hand in a few weeks at a great price. This was run through the LBS Hightech, and it was perfect. Could not have done better anywhere including Mike at Maestro when you consider shipping duties and then no local backup. They deserve consideration and as was mentioned they ship with greater speed now. I am thrilled with my Molteni.Also the paint was perfect!!!


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words - we simply trying to our very best and show that the "problem" has never been Colnago but the "link" between the Dealer/LBS and Colnago. I think that a delivery time of 5-6 weeks is quite an improvement. Ride safe. Colnago America.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The next time I am in the market for a new Colnago, I'll give the Bicycle Pro Shop in Georgetown a call and see what they can do now with Colnago America. Plus, one of the guys I race against is working there as a wrench. Wish he was working there when I took my first Colnago in for a headset installation. Then again, I didn't know him 3 years ago.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

In defense of R&A, I've been buying my Colnagos there for about 20 years, for lack of a better place in town to buy Colnagos. They aren't exactly local to me. I drive about 75 miles to get to them. 

Phil and Al may appear curt at times, but they are just being no-nonsense, no-time-to-waste, gotta-make-bizness New Yorkers, and they are Brooklynites as well. The shop isn't exactly in the best neighborhood (I frankly worry about my car most of the time) and the shop itself is a little non-descript. One can get claustophobic spending more than 10 minutes inside because there is often no room to even browse. However, the inventory is just stunning, with frames of all sizes and colors and brands hanging from every possible square inch of the ceiling, and their basement storeroom is like Willy Wonka's chocolate factory.

Again, the people there can at times appear impatient, even by New York City standards. If you are looking for the utmost in politeness and want people to help you make up your mind between five color schemes and wanting to know which bar tape looks better, I would respectfully suggest that you go elsewhere first to ask your questions. 

These people try their best to match prices across the country, and its not easy doing that while operating in New York City. Again, not trying to make excuses for R&A. Just providing some background.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> In defense of R&A, I've been buying my Colnagos there for about 20 years, for lack of a better place in town to buy Colnagos. They aren't exactly local to me. I drive about 75 miles to get to them.
> 
> Phil and Al may appear curt at times, but they are just being no-nonsense, no-time-to-waste, gotta-make-bizness New Yorkers, and they are Brooklynites as well. The shop isn't exactly in the best neighborhood (I frankly worry about my car most of the time) and the shop itself is a little non-descript. One can get claustophobic spending more than 10 minutes inside because there is often no room to even browse. However, the inventory is just stunning, with frames of all sizes and colors and brands hanging from every possible square inch of the ceiling, and their basement storeroom is like Willy Wonka's chocolate factory.
> 
> ...


Remember...most of us here are cycling for fun and good health....we spend thousands of dollars on a freaking bicycle, and yes, some of the new-comers will ask "what color of bar tape would look better on my bike" or "what color scheme would make me look faster". As a retailer, its their FXCKING job to entertain customer to that extend; it's their job to educate customers on everything that they carry in the store....

Remember...RESPONSIBILITIES/JOB---we all have our own to fulfil/do Sorry, you are indeed making excuses for R&A. BTW, I bought my bikes from a local authorized dealer as well.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

tofumann said:


> Remember...most of us here are cycling for fun and good health....we spend thousands of dollars on a freaking bicycle, and yes, some of the new-comers will ask "what color of bar tape would look better on my bike" or "what color scheme would make me look faster". As a retailer, its their FXCKING job to entertain customer to that extend; it's their job to educate customers on everything that they carry in the store....
> 
> Remember...RESPONSIBILITIES/JOB---we all have our own to fulfil/do Sorry, you are indeed making excuses for R&A. BTW, I bought my bikes from a local authorized dealer as well.


Big guy, where ever you choose to buy your bikes is just fine with me. Like I said, R&A isn't exactly local to me. I spend two hours driving just to visit that shop, and there are a couple of other stores around me (in much safer neighborhoods) that also sell Colnagos. However, I actually like to see and physically handle what I'm buying first before handing over cash. I didn't say that I'm not sleazy at times and do the equipment fondling, and then search the internet for discounts. However, my Colnagos have been from R&A.

It seems to me that you are not used to the New Yorker mentality. I don't mean to indict a population of 20 million in the metro NY area, but that's how things are around here. It doesn't matter whether you are in the most posh store or the dollar discount store. "May I help you" really does mean "whatda hell ya wanna buy.. and show me da moneyz first." No one's impressed with a 10 thousand dollar bike. They treat you the exact same way when buying a 10 million dollar townhouse. A 10 thousand dollar bike only means people are figuring out ways to beat you up and take the bike 

Its equal opportunity for all... everyone's treated like crap. Sure, the sales people are polite and well mannered, but the underlying mentality is "I ain't got time to waste... whatda ya want.. make it snappy.. and get the f outta here, a.h." Don't believe me? Call up the Waldorf Astoria and try to reserve a $1000/night suite... or call up Cartier or Rolex and ask a question about their merchandise. Dittos Armani, Chanel or Ferragamo. They are no different from Phil or Al at R&A, and probably a lot worse. 

The only difference between you and the average NYer is that the NYer would go "ya..up yours too.. and look here... I gotz da money too, so kiss my assets " while you would go into a treatise about the responsibilities and moral obligations of a retailer.

As a retailer, they probably make larger margins on frames and wheelsets than bar tape. Plus, demand for their merchandise far outstrips supply. Visit R&A and you will understand. Its busy in there. They have no time or inclination to entertain anybody. The first time I was there, I was literally told I was in the way (or rather, a polite way of saying "git da f outta the store if ya not buying nothing"). That's how it is in NY. Nobody's going to cater to your every need. Nobody gives a hoot.

Ever watched Seinfeld and the "Soup Nazi"? That's not fiction. To this day, the lines for this guy wrap around the block, and he's as rude as ever. However, he delivers what people want. Similarly, R&A has the selection that I like. That's why I browse the merchandise there.

What makes you think that I'm not in this for fun? What do you think I am? Some 6 foot 140 pound Cat 2 racer? I'm just a middle-aged guy with a growing presence in my gut. Its not an ego thing. Its not some convoluted war between the old timers and the n00bs. 

I was just telling it the way it is at R&A. Can't handle the attitude, buy elsewhere. Its all good, buddy.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Now that was well written and entertaining. I could imagine everything you were describing in that shop.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> Big guy, where ever you choose to buy your bikes is just fine with me. Like I said, R&A isn't exactly local to me. I spend two hours driving just to visit that shop, and there are a couple of other stores around me (in much safer neighborhoods) that also sell Colnagos. However, I actually like to see and physically handle what I'm buying first before handing over cash. I didn't say that I'm not sleazy at times and do the equipment fondling, and then search the internet for discounts. However, my Colnagos have been from R&A.
> 
> It seems to me that you are not used to the New Yorker mentality. I don't mean to indict a population of 20 million in the metro NY area, but that's how things are around here. It doesn't matter whether you are in the most posh store or the dollar discount store. "May I help you" really does mean "whatda hell ya wanna buy.. and show me da moneyz first." No one's impressed with a 10 thousand dollar bike. They treat you the exact same way when buying a 10 million dollar townhouse. A 10 thousand dollar bike only means people are figuring out ways to beat you up and take the bike
> 
> ...


Go ahead and write all you want...talk about how "new yorkers" are supposed to be. You are missing my points but I'm not gonna waste my time to "explain" it. We are looking at this issue from two different ends.

I'm sure R&A will do just fine with or without my business. And yes...cash deals are always "welcome" at R&A..i know that for sure.

BTW, yes I did watch Seinfeld, Newman was actually my favorite guy. I did watch the episode of SOUP NAZI but i like the one which they couldn't find the car in the parking lot. 

One more thing, in May of 2008', I did call up the AP boutique and purchased my Royoak Offshore over the phone---they weren't bad to deal with....of course, i wouldn't know any better cuz I don't wear Rolex and live in NYC. I only do business with my A-hole-clients from that town...


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

deleted---duplicat post, opps sorry


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

OK Try to relax a little alright. So you don't like rude people. Nobody does. Try not to lose sleep over it OK? 

I was trying to loosen things up a little with some humor, but I guess the effect gets lost over the internet. At least fabsroman understood my tongue in cheek comments.

Yes. Indeed I always bought my bikes with cash. I know exactly what you are driving at. But try not to unnecessarily malign an oitherwise honest merchant, at least until you become the State Attorney General. I guess I should shut up now . Lol

Anyway, try not to take things so seriously. It isn't good for the blood pressure.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

let's get back to topic.

PISTA PALACE in San Diego has an awesome inventory of Colnago Frames. the ower is a great guy and so are his employees. i got a CX-1 for a great deal. Call them and tell them what you are looking for and they will work with you.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

veloci1 said:


> let's get back to topic.
> 
> PISTA PALACE in San Diego has an awesome inventory of Colnago Frames. the ower is a great guy and so are his employees. i got a CX-1 for a great deal. Call them and tell them what you are looking for and they will work with you.


yes, Justin is great and i bought my RXR from him. Should I mention he is NOT a new yorker??!!


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> OK Try to relax a little alright. So you don't like rude people. Nobody does. Try not to lose sleep over it OK?
> 
> I was trying to loosen things up a little with some humor, but I guess the effect gets lost over the internet. At least fabsroman understood my tongue in cheek comments.
> 
> ...


lose sleep over it? you are the one whom wrote a long script for this in post #22.

BTW:
~no, I dont take things (non work-related) too serious, especially your comments and opinions on any subjects.
~no, I didn't put any smily faces in my previous comments....but it doesn't mean that im not relaxed.
~no, I still don't think u know "exactly what im driving at" or what my orig. point was..but hey...i don't care much for yours so we are even(not that really matters).

and..........

~yes...you should shut up now as u say u would. <-----this is a joke(in case u wanted to know)


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Sounds like Colnago is trying to present a better corporate countenance here in the US, and I'm all for it. That being said, I want to thank Mike Perry at Maestro for my Dream HX. At the time, his price was hundreds dollars less that the US price, including tax and shipping. Mike called me a few times, on my cell phone in California from his shop in the UK, with updates on model changes, delivery time and paint schemes. Satisfied customer here.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*gvhbikes.com*

great source gets em often for you less than price fixed dealers!





gearguywb said:


> I am thinking about getting an Extreme Power or EPS. I have heard "Maestro" mentioned a few times. Anyplace in the states that you have received a fair deal and good service from?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Colnago America said:


> Thank you for the kind words - we simply trying to our very best and show that the "problem" has never been Colnago but the "link" between the Dealer/LBS and Colnago. I think that a delivery time of 5-6 weeks is quite an improvement. Ride safe. Colnago America.


It'll be nice not having to deal with Veltec.....


----------

